# feather growth



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi 
I was at the vet two weeks ago and he said my budgie has an injury (a cut..)
but he said it's healing..
he gave her antibiotics for a week [done with that] and put something on the wound ..
now there is still a patch there where I can see her flesh but I think I see small feathers in grey color coming out..
I was just wondering how much time generally does it take to feathes to grow after injury of just generally?.. 
the vet said if I don't see any improvment I can go back but..I don't know - she eats, drinks, acts usual.. poop is okay .. and I see feathers growing (I think) so I'm just courious 

thanks !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It may take a few weeks before the feathers grow back fully.

Give her some egg food (mashed hard boiled egg with a little cooked quinoa and some flax seed) a couple times a week until the feathers have grown in.

The protein will help her keep up her energy and promote the feather growth.*


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *It may take a few weeks before the feathers grow back fully.
> 
> Give her some egg food (mashed hard boiled egg with a little cooked quinoa and some flax seed) a couple times a week until the feathers have grown in.
> 
> The protein will help her keep up her energy and promote the feather growth.*


Thanks for the advice ! 
btw I always thought it's funny that birds eat..eggs 
XD


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

It may be funny, but it is a fantastic source of protein when your budgie is molting and growing new feathers. Ace absolutely loves warm scrambled eggs in the mornings during his moult


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Deborah's advice  And if you think about it, it's not that strange for birds to eat eggs. After all, that's what they live on as little developing chicks in the egg!

Hopefully your little one feels much better soon, I'm glad the injury was nothing serious 

If you have flax seeds, those also contribute to healthy feather growth and you can mix some in with her regular seed :thumbsup:


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

MineOfBudgies said:


> It may be funny, but it is a fantastic source of protein when your budgie is molting and growing new feathers. Ace absolutely loves warm scrambled eggs in the mornings during his moult


I see  I'll try .



StarlingWings said:


> I agree with Deborah's advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  but I also have a question about the night frights of birds . Mine seemes to have it weekly ... Twice .. I just want to know if that's normal ( thanks


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello. I am glad your budgie has recovered from her injury, You can also buy Egg and Biscuit mix on line you simply add warm water to mix it up, my guys love this! In future it is easier to make another Thread with anew query as it can become a bit mixed up sometimes with two topics in the one thread.
Night frights can be very dangerous for Budgies, many members cover their budgies cages at night time and provide a small night light at one end. Budgies do not have good night vision at all, they will get frightened by shadows, a loud noise, car lights through a window. Sadly some birds have died from their injuries.


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> Hello. I am glad your budgie has recovered from her injury, You can also buy Egg and Biscuit mix on line you simply add warm water to mix it up, my guys love this! In future it is easier to make another Thread with anew query as it can become a bit mixed up sometimes with two topics in the one thread.
> Night frights can be very dangerous for Budgies, many members cover their budgies cages at night time and provide a small night light at one end. Budgies do not have good night vision at all, they will get frightened by shadows, a loud noise, car lights through a window. Sadly some birds have died from their injuries.


Omg 0; thank you for answering ! It's weird because it's never happend before ! A whole year and never once they got fright . When they start to fly I turn on the light and calm them and hold them and put them on the swing .. God ., poor birds . I don't really have anything to cover them . Can you please recommend me on a website with this food you said and stuff for birds generally (even the cover thing ) that ships internationally cause in my country there's not much of choices :/
Thanks !!!!
Oh and I'm afraid her injury isn't healed . I can see sometimes blood on her beak I think she picks it ., but feathers grow so I have no idea . I'll go to the vet again


----------

